# Spanish Moss



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about spanish moss. Can it be toxic to my amphibians if is falls in the water? Does it grow well? anything...

Tort


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

i dont know about spainsh moss, spagnam moss is good tho


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

I do already have spagnam moss growing. Spanish moss lives in trees and hangs down from them. I have new vines and "trees" that they would look great to hang from. Im just not sure if they hold toxins or not.

Tort


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

So I did a little research on the Spanish moss. It appears that it is okay to put with the animals. Here are a few pics of how it looks. It gives it much more of a 3D look, which is hard to see on the photos, and the Whites really loves it. 

Tort


----------



## Ach (Jul 20, 2006)

Looks kinda nice and in keeping with everything, well done


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice setup Tort.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice set-up, hows the colony hetting on now :?:


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

AnthonyY, what do you mean?


Tort


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

The colony of frogs and salamanders etc :lol:


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm French but i had understood what you meant Anthony :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Glad someone knew what i was on about :lol:


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Sorry, still learning the slang. 

Tort


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Colony isn't slang, isit :lol: 
A colong is a bunch of animals mixed together, which you have, as you have housed frogs and salamanders together, so how are they :?:


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

True, It's not slang but a lot times I get confused with what is and isn't. Anyway, before I dig myself a deeper hole, the colony is doing great. They like all the new places to hide. It's gone a long way since I asked the 1/2 water 1/2 land question. 

Tort

Before:


After:


----------

